# Battle of the Wrestlers



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I definitely don't know if this has been done before, but I've played "battle" variations on other forums and it's fun to do. Just tried to link it to WrestlingForum with the "wrestlers" doing battle.

*THE RULES* (Because there has to be rules)
- 6 wrestlers (male or female, any era, any company) start at 30 points
- The player takes the current point statistics, and adds 2 points to one wrestler, writing *(SAVE)* beside. He/she/it also removes 2 points from another wrestler, writing *(KILL)* beside.
- An example of how the game should flow:


> Player 1:
> Wrestler A: 30
> Wrestler B: 30
> Wrestler C: 28 (KILL)
> ...


- If a wrestler reaches the maximum of 60 points, he/she is placed in the Hall of Fame. If, however, a wrestler falls to 0 points, he/she is placed in the Hall of Shame. In either case, the player *after* the player who reached either milestone adds a new wrestler.
- No consecutive posting.


*Hall of Fame:*
Tiger Mask IV (inducted 8/30/12)
William Regal (inducted 8/31/12)
Matt Hardy (inducted 10/21/12)
Nick Bockwinkel (inducted 10/21/12)
Leva Bates (inducted 10/29/12)
Terry Funk (inducted 11/05/12)
Sexy Star (inducted 11/06/12)
Kevin Steen (inducted 11/08/12)
Mark Henry (inducted 11/08/12)
Chris Jericho (inducted 11/10/12)
Samoa Joe (inducted 11/14/12)
Velvet Sky (inducted 11/15/12)
Último Dragón (inducted 11/16/12)

*Hall of Shame:*
David Flair (inducted 8/30/12)
ODB (inducted 8/31/12)
CM Punk (inducted 10/8/12)
Rob Terry (inducted 10/25/12)
"Fit" Finlay (inducted 10/30/12)
Barry Horowitz (inducted 10/31/12)
Eve Torres (inducted 11/06/12)
Wade Barrett (inducted 11/08/12)
Adrian Adonis (inducted 11/08/12)
Erik Watts (inducted 11/08/12)
Sheamus (inducted 11/11/12)
X-Pac (inducted 11/12/12)
John Cena (inducted 11/16/12)

Your starting wrestlers are:
William Regal - 30
ODB - 30
Tiger Mask IV - 30
David Flair - 30
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 30

GO GO GO!!


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

William Regal - 32(save)
ODB - 30
Tiger Mask IV - 30
David Flair - 30
Sexy Star - 28(kill)
Nick Bockwinkel - 30


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

William Regal - 34 (save)
ODB - 30
Tiger Mask IV - 30
David Flair - 28 (kill)
Sexy Star - 28
Nick Bockwinkel - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

William Regal - 34 
ODB - 30
Tiger Mask IV - 32 (SAVE)
David Flair - 26 (KILL)
Sexy Star - 28
Nick Bockwinkel - 30


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

William Regal - 34 
ODB - 30
Tiger Mask IV - 34(SAVE)
David Flair - 26 
Sexy Star - 28
Nick Bockwinkel - 28 (KILL)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

William Regal - 34 
ODB - 28 (KILL)
Tiger Mask IV - 34
David Flair - 26 
Sexy Star - 30 (SAVE)
Nick Bockwinkel - 28


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

William Regal - 34 
ODB - 28 
Tiger Mask IV - 36 (SAVE)
David Flair - 24 (KILL)
Sexy Star - 30 
Nick Bockwinkel - 28


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

William Regal - 36 (SAVE)
ODB - 28
Tiger Mask IV - 36 
David Flair - 22 (KILL)
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 28


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

William Regal - 38 (SAVE)
ODB - 28
Tiger Mask IV - 36 
David Flair - 22
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26 (KILL)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

William Regal - 40 (SAVE)
ODB - 28
Tiger Mask IV - 36
David Flair - 20 (KILL)
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

William Regal - 42 (SAVE)
ODB - 26 (KILL)
Tiger Mask IV - 36
David Flair - 20 
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## robby.ag0ny (May 2, 2011)

William Regal - 44 (SAVE)
ODB - 24 (KILL)
Tiger Mask IV - 36
David Flair - 20 
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

William Regal - 44 
ODB - 24 
Tiger Mask IV - 38 (SAVE)
David Flair - 18 (KILL)
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## robby.ag0ny (May 2, 2011)

William Regal - 46 (SAVE)
ODB - 22 (KILL)
Tiger Mask IV - 38 
David Flair - 18 
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

William Regal - 46 
ODB - 20 (KILL) 
Tiger Mask IV - 40 (SAVE)
David Flair - 18
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## robby.ag0ny (May 2, 2011)

William Regal - 46
ODB - 18 (KILL)
Tiger Mask IV - 42 (SAVE)
David Flair - 18
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

William Regal - 48 (save)
ODB - 16 (KILL)
Tiger Mask IV - 42 
David Flair - 18
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

William Regal - 48 
ODB - 16 
Tiger Mask IV - 44 (SAVE)
David Flair - 16 (KILL)
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

William Regal - 50 (SAVE)
ODB - 16 
Tiger Mask IV - 44 
David Flair - 16 
Sexy Star - 28(KILL)
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

William Regal - 50 
ODB - 16 
Tiger Mask IV - 46 (SAVE)
David Flair - 14 (KILL)
Sexy Star - 28
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

William Regal - 50 
ODB - 14 (KILL)
Tiger Mask IV - 46
David Flair - 14
Sexy Star - 30 (SAVE)
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

William Regal - 52(SAVE)
ODB - 12 (KILL)
Tiger Mask IV - 46
David Flair - 14
Sexy Star - 30 
Nick Bockwinkel - 26

Go regal,go regal


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

William Regal - 52
ODB - 12 
Tiger Mask IV - 48 (SAVE)
David Flair - 12 (KILL)
Sexy Star - 30 
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## robby.ag0ny (May 2, 2011)

William Regal - 52
ODB - 10 (KILL)
Tiger Mask IV - 50 (SAVE)
David Flair - 12 
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

William Regal - 52
ODB - 10 
Tiger Mask IV - 52 (SAVE)
David Flair - 10 (KILL)
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## robby.ag0ny (May 2, 2011)

William Regal - 52
ODB - 8 (KILL)
Tiger Mask IV - 54 (SAVE)
David Flair - 10
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

William Regal - 54 (SAVE)
ODB - 6 (KILL)
Tiger Mask IV - 54 
David Flair - 10
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

William Regal - 54
ODB - 6
Tiger Mask IV - 56 (SAVE)
David Flair - 8 (KILL)
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

William Regal - 54
ODB - 6
Tiger Mask IV - 58 (SAVE)
David Flair - 6 (KILL)
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

William Regal - 54
ODB - 6
Tiger Mask IV - 60 (SAVE)(HOF)
David Flair - 4 (KILL)
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26

Reminder: the next player adds a new wrestler with 30 points.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Finlay-32(save)
William Regal-54 
ODB-4(kill)
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

William Regal - 54
ODB - 4 
David Flair - 2 (KILL)
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26
Finlay - 34 (SAVE)


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

William Regal - 54
ODB - 4 
David Flair - 0 (KILL) (HOS)
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 26
Finlay - 36 (SAVE)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

William Regal - 54
ODB - 4
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 24 (KILL)
Finlay - 38 (SAVE)
Matt Hardy - 30 (NEW)


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

William Regal - 56
ODB - 2
Sexy Star - 30
Nick Bockwinkel - 24
Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> William Regal - 56
> ODB - 2
> Sexy Star - 30
> Nick Bockwinkel - 24
> ...


Interesting way you have of doing things. Just saying re: the "Save" colour, I would prefer it to be blue.

William Regal - 56
ODB - 2
Sexy Star - 32 (SAVE)
Nick Bockwinkel - 24
Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 28 (KILL)


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

William Regal - 56
ODB - 2
Sexy Star - 30 (KILL)
Nick Bockwinkel - 24
Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 30 (SAVE)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

William Regal - 56
ODB - 2
Sexy Star - 28 (KILL)
Nick Bockwinkel - 24
Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 32 (SAVE)


----------



## robby.ag0ny (May 2, 2011)

William Regal - 58 (SAVE)
ODB - 0 (KILL) (HOS)
Sexy Star - 28 
Nick Bockwinkel - 24
Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 32


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

William Regal - 58 
Sexy Star - 28 
Nick Bockwinkel - 22 (KILL)
Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 34 (SAVE)
CM Punk- 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

William Regal - 58 
Sexy Star - 28 
Nick Bockwinkel - 22
Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 36 (SAVE)
CM Punk- 28 (KILL)


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

William Regal - 60 (SAVE) (HOF)
Sexy Star - 26 (KILL)
Nick Bockwinkel - 22
Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 36 
CM Punk- 28


----------



## Robertxtrem (Mar 19, 2012)

Sexy Star - 26
Nick Bockwinkel - 22
Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 34 (KILL) 
CM Punk- 28 (SAVE)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 26
Nick Bockwinkel - 22
Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 36 (SAVE)
CM Punk- 26 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Sexy Star - 26
Nick Bockwinkel - 22
Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 34
CM Punk- 28
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 26
Nick Bockwinkel - 22
Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 36 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 26 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Sexy Star - 26
Nick Bockwinkel - 20 (KILL)
Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 38 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 26 
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 26
Nick Bockwinkel - 20 
Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 40 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 26 
Mark Henry - 28 (KILL)


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Sexy Star - 26
Nick Bockwinkel - 18 (KILL)
Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 40 
CM Punk - 26 
Mark Henry - 30 (SAVE)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Sexy Star - 26
Nick Bockwinkel - 16 (KILL)
Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 42 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 26 
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 26
Nick Bockwinkel - 16
Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 44 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 24 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sexy Star - 26
Nick Bockwinkel - 14 (kill)
Finlay - 40 (save)
Matt Hardy - 44
CM Punk - 24
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 26
Nick Bockwinkel - 14
Finlay - 40 
Matt Hardy - 46 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 22 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Sexy Star - 26
Nick Bockwinkel - 12 (KILL)
Finlay - 40 
Matt Hardy - 46 
CM Punk - 24 (SAVE)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Sexy Star - 24 (KILL)
Nick Bockwinkel - 12 
Finlay - 40 
Matt Hardy - 46 
CM Punk - 26 (SAVE)
Mark Henry - 30

*off topic*: I see some people don't appreciate classic 70's-80's wrestlers wanting to kill off Bockwinkel
__________________


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*hey crusade, I messed up the points, Cm punk was 24 and now he's 26. Sorry bout that.*


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> *hey crusade, I messed up the points, Cm punk was 24 and now he's 26. Sorry bout that.*


*no problem dude, just noticed*


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 24 
Nick Bockwinkel - 12 
Finlay - 40 
Matt Hardy - 48 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 24 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Sexy Star - 24 
Nick Bockwinkel - 12 
Finlay - 40 
Matt Hardy - 46 (KILL)
CM Punk - 26 (SAVE)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 24 
Nick Bockwinkel - 12 
Finlay - 40 
Matt Hardy - 48 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 24 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

Sexy Star - 24
Nick Bockwinkel - 12
Finlay - 42 (Save)
Matt Hardy - 46 (Kill)
CM Punk - 24 
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 24
Nick Bockwinkel - 12
Finlay - 42 
Matt Hardy - 48 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 22 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Sexy Star - 24
Nick Bockwinkel - 12
Finlay - 42
Matt Hardy - 46 (Kill)
CM Punk - 24 (Save)
Mark Henry - 30
_______________


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 24
Nick Bockwinkel - 12
Finlay - 42 
Matt Hardy - 48 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 22 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sexy Star - 24
Nick Bockwinkel - 12
Finlay - 43 (Save)
Matt Hardy - 48 
CM Punk - 21 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30
________________


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

It's 2 points per save/kill.

Sexy Star - 24
Nick Bockwinkel - 12
Finlay - 44 
Matt Hardy - 50 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 18 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sexy Star - 24
Nick Bockwinkel - 10 (KILL)
Finlay - 44 
Matt Hardy - 50
CM Punk - 20 (SAVE)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, just noticed this thread.

Sexy Star - 24
Nick Bockwinkel - 12 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 42 (Kill)
Matt Hardy - 50
CM Punk - 20
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 24
Nick Bockwinkel - 12 
Fit Finlay - 42 
Matt Hardy - 52 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 18 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Sexy Star - 24
Nick Bockwinkel - 12 
Fit Finlay - 40 (KILL)
Matt Hardy - 52
CM Punk - 20 (SAVE)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 24
Nick Bockwinkel - 12 
Fit Finlay - 40 
Matt Hardy - 54 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 18 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sexy Star - 24 
Nick Bockwinkel - 10 (KILL) 
Fit Finlay - 40 (Save)
Matt Hardy - 52
CM Punk - 20 
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> William Regal - 60 (SAVE) (HOF)
> Sexy Star - 26 (KILL)
> Nick Bockwinkel - 22
> Finlay - 38
> ...





Robertxtrem said:


> Sexy Star - 26
> Nick Bockwinkel - 22
> Finlay - 38
> Matt Hardy - 34 (KILL)
> ...


Consecutive posts duping Punk of valuable points.



legendmaker2 said:


> Sexy Star - 24
> Nick Bockwinkel - 10 (KILL)
> Fit Finlay - 40 (Save)
> Matt Hardy - 52
> ...


Sooooo....

Sexy Star - 22 (KILL)
Nick Bockwinkel - 10 
Fit Finlay - 40 
Matt Hardy - 52
CM Punk - 24 (SAVE)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 22 
Nick Bockwinkel - 10 
Fit Finlay - 40 
Matt Hardy - 54 (SAVE)!
CM Punk - 22 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 22
Nick Bockwinkel - 12 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 40
Matt Hardy - 52 (Kill)
CM Punk - 22
Mark Henry - 30

There's no way Bock belongs in the HoS. It's just wrong I tells you.


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sexy Star - 22
Nick Bockwinkel - 10 (KILL)
Fit Finlay - 40
Matt Hardy - 52
CM Punk - 24 (SAVE)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 22
Nick Bockwinkel - 12 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 40
Matt Hardy - 50 (Kill)
CM Punk - 24
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 22
Nick Bockwinkel - 12 
Fit Finlay - 40
Matt Hardy - 52 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 22 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Sexy Star - 22
Nick Bockwinkel - 12 
Fit Finlay - 40
Matt Hardy - 50 (KILL)
CM Punk - 22
Mark Henry - 32 (SAVE)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 22
Nick Bockwinkel - 14 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 40
Matt Hardy - 48 (Kill)
CM Punk - 22
Mark Henry - 32


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 22
Nick Bockwinkel - 14 
Fit Finlay - 40
Matt Hardy - 50 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 20 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 22
Nick Bockwinkel - 16 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 38 (Kill)
Matt Hardy - 50
CM Punk - 20 
Mark Henry - 32


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Sexy Star - 20 (KILL)
Nick Bockwinkel - 16 
Fit Finlay - 38 
Matt Hardy - 50
CM Punk - 22 (SAVE)
Mark Henry - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 20 
Nick Bockwinkel - 18 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 48 (Kill)
CM Punk - 22
Mark Henry - 32


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 20 
Nick Bockwinkel - 18
Fit Finlay - 38
Matt Hardy - 50 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 20 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 20
Nick Bockwinkel - 20 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 36 (Kill)
Matt Hardy - 50 
CM Punk - 20
Mark Henry - 32


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 20
Nick Bockwinkel - 20
Fit Finlay - 36
Matt Hardy - 52 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 18 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 20
Nick Bockwinkel - 22 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 36
Matt Hardy - 52
CM Punk - 18
Mark Henry - 30 (Kill)


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Sexy Star - 18 (K)
Nick Bockwinkel - 22 
Fit Finlay - 36
Matt Hardy - 52
CM Punk - 20 (S)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 18
Nick Bockwinkel - 22 
Fit Finlay - 36
Matt Hardy - 54 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 18 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 18
Nick Bockwinkel - 24 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 36
Matt Hardy - 52 (Kill)
CM Punk - 18
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 18
Nick Bockwinkel - 24 
Fit Finlay - 36
Matt Hardy - 54 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 16 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 18
Nick Bockwinkel - 26 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 36
Matt Hardy - 52 (Kill)
CM Punk - 16
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 18
Nick Bockwinkel - 26
Fit Finlay - 36
Matt Hardy - 54 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 14 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 18
Nick Bockwinkel - 28 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 34 (Kill)
Matt Hardy - 54 
CM Punk - 14 
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 18
Nick Bockwinkel - 28 
Fit Finlay - 34 
Matt Hardy - 56 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 12 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Jumbo (Apr 9, 2009)

Sexy Star - 18
Nick Bockwinkel - 30 (SAVE) 
Fit Finlay - 34 
Matt Hardy - 54 (KILL)
CM Punk - 12 
Mark Henry - 30

Also, there are people who actually like Tiger Mask IV?


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 18
Nick Bockwinkel - 32 (SAVE)
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 52 (KILL)
CM Punk - 12
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 18
Nick Bockwinkel - 32 
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 54 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 10 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30



BohemianStunner said:


> Also, there are people who actually like Tiger Mask IV?


It appears so.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 18
Nick Bockwinkel - 34 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 52 (Kill)
CM Punk - 10 
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 18
Nick Bockwinkel - 34 
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 54 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 8 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30

>100 posts!


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 18
Nick Bockwinkel - 36 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 52 (Kill)
CM Punk - 8
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 18
Nick Bockwinkel - 36 
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 54 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 6 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Sexy Star - 16 (KILL)
Nick Bockwinkel - 36 
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 54 
CM Punk - 8 (SAVE)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 16
Nick Bockwinkel - 36 
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 56 (SAVE) 
CM Punk - 6 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 16
Nick Bockwinkel - 38 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 54 (Kill)
CM Punk - 6 
Mark Henry - 30


----------



## JenksIX (Oct 24, 2010)

Sexy Star - 16
Nick Bockwinkel - 38 
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 54 
CM Punk - 8 (Save)
Mark Henry - 28 (Kill)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 16
Nick Bockwinkel - 38 
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 56 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 6 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 16
Nick Bockwinkel - 40 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 32 (Kill)
Matt Hardy - 56 
CM Punk - 6 
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Sexy Star - 16
Nick Bockwinkel - 38 
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 54 (KILL)
CM Punk - 8 (SAve)
Mark Henry - 28

*lol, how dare you save Meth Hardy and kill Punk?*


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 16
Nick Bockwinkel - 38 
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 56 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 6 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 16
Nick Bockwinkel - 42 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 54 (Kill)
CM Punk - 6 
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 16
Nick Bockwinkel - 42 
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 56 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 4 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 16
Nick Bockwinkel - 44 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 54 (Kill)
CM Punk - 4 
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 16
Nick Bockwinkel - 44 
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 56 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 2 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 16
Nick Bockwinkel - 46 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 54 (Kill)
CM Punk - 2 
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## jomo17 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sexy Star - 14 (KILL)
Nick Bockwinkel - 46
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 54
CM Punk - 4 (SAVE) 
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Sexy Star - 14 
Nick Bockwinkel - 44(KILL)
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 54
CM Punk - 6 (SAVE) 
Mark Henry - 28

CM Punk must be saved!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 14 
Nick Bockwinkel - 44
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 56 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 4 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 14
Nick Bockwinkel - 46 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 54 (Kill)
CM Punk - 4 
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## jaymaster (Oct 6, 2012)

Sexy Star - 14
Nick Bockwinkel - 44(kill)
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 54 
CM Punk - 6 (Save)
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 14
Nick Bockwinkel - 46 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 52 (Kill)
CM Punk - 6 
Mark Henry - 28

Ridiculous amount of disrespect for Bockwinkel in this thread.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 14
Nick Bockwinkel - 46 
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 54 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 4 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 14
Nick Bockwinkel - 48 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 52 (Kill)
CM Punk - 4 
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 14
Nick Bockwinkel - 48 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 34
Matt Hardy - 54 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 2 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 14
Nick Bockwinkel - 50 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 32 (Kill)
Matt Hardy - 54
CM Punk - 2 
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 14
Nick Bockwinkel - 50 
Fit Finlay - 32 
Matt Hardy - 56 (SAVE)
CM Punk - 0 (KILL)(HOS)
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 14
Nick Bockwinkel - 52 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 32
Matt Hardy - 54 (Kill)
Barry Horowitz - 30
Mark Henry - 28


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 14
Nick Bockwinkel - 52
Fit Finlay - 32
Matt Hardy - 56 (SAVE)
Barry Horowitz - 30
Mark Henry - 26 (KILL)


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

Sexy Star - 12 (Kill)
Nick Bockwinkel - 52
Fit Finlay - 34 (Save)
Matt Hardy - 56 
Barry Horowitz - 30
Mark Henry - 26


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 12 
Nick Bockwinkel - 52
Fit Finlay - 32 (KILL)
Matt Hardy - 58 (SAVE)
Barry Horowitz - 30
Mark Henry - 26


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sexy Star - 10 (KILL) 
Nick Bockwinkel - 52
Fit Finlay - 32 
Matt Hardy - 60 (SAVE)
Barry Horowitz - 30
Mark Henry - 26

Matt Hardy is now in the Hall of Fame 10/21/12


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 10 
Nick Bockwinkel - 54 (SAVE)
Fit Finlay - 32 
Barry Horowitz - 30
Mark Henry - 24 (KILL)
Leva Bates - 30 (NEW)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 10
Nick Bockwinkel - 56 (SAVE)
Fit Finlay - 32
Barry Horowitz - 28 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 24 
Leva Bates - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 10
Nick Bockwinkel - 58 (SAVE)
Fit Finlay - 32
Barry Horowitz - 28
Mark Henry - 22 (KILL)
Leva Bates - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 10
Nick Bockwinkel - 60 (Save: HOF, Yay!)
Fit Finlay - 30 (Kill)
Barry Horowitz - 28
Mark Henry - 22 
Leva Bates - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 10
Fit Finlay - 30 
Barry Horowitz - 28
Mark Henry - 20 (KILL)
Leva Bates - 32 (SAVE)
Rob Terry - 30 (NEW)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 12 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 30
Barry Horowitz - 28
Mark Henry - 20 
Leva Bates - 32 
Rob Terry - 28 (Kill)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 12 
Fit Finlay - 30
Barry Horowitz - 28
Mark Henry - 20 
Leva Bates - 34 (SAVE)
Rob Terry - 26 (KILL)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 14 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 30
Barry Horowitz - 28
Mark Henry - 20
Leva Bates - 34 
Rob Terry - 24 (KILL)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 14 
Fit Finlay - 30
Barry Horowitz - 28
Mark Henry - 20
Leva Bates - 36 (SAVE)
Rob Terry - 22 (KILL)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 16 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 30
Barry Horowitz - 28
Mark Henry - 20
Leva Bates - 36 
Rob Terry - 20 (Kill)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 16
Fit Finlay - 30
Barry Horowitz - 28
Mark Henry - 20
Leva Bates - 38 (SAVE)
Rob Terry - 18 (KILL)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 16
Fit Finlay - 30
Barry Horowitz - 26 (Kill)
Mark Henry - 22 (Save)
Leva Bates - 38 
Rob Terry - 18


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 16
Fit Finlay - 30
Barry Horowitz - 26 
Mark Henry - 22 
Leva Bates - 40 (SAVE)
Rob Terry - 16 (KILL)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 18 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 28 (Kill)
Barry Horowitz - 26
Mark Henry - 22
Leva Bates - 40
Rob Terry - 16


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 18 
Fit Finlay - 28 
Barry Horowitz - 26
Mark Henry - 22
Leva Bates - 42 (SAVE)
Rob Terry - 14 (KILL)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 18
Fit Finlay - 28
Barry Horowitz - 24 (Kill)
Mark Henry - 24 (Save)
Leva Bates - 42 
Rob Terry - 14


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 18
Fit Finlay - 28
Barry Horowitz - 24
Mark Henry - 24 
Leva Bates - 44 (SAVE)
Rob Terry - 12 (KILL)


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Sexy Star - 18
Fit Finlay - 30 (Save)
Barry Horowitz - 24
Mark Henry - 24 
Leva Bates - 44 
Rob Terry - 10 (KILL)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 18
Fit Finlay - 30 
Barry Horowitz - 24
Mark Henry - 24 
Leva Bates - 46 (SAVE)
Rob Terry - 8 (KILL)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 20 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 28 (Kill)
Barry Horowitz - 24
Mark Henry - 24
Leva Bates - 46 
Rob Terry - 8


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 20
Fit Finlay - 28 
Barry Horowitz - 24
Mark Henry - 24
Leva Bates - 48 (SAVE)
Rob Terry - 6 (KILL)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 20
Fit Finlay - 28
Barry Horowitz - 22 (Kill)
Mark Henry - 26 (Save)
Leva Bates - 48 
Rob Terry - 6


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 20
Fit Finlay - 28
Barry Horowitz - 22 
Mark Henry - 26 
Leva Bates - 50 (SAVE)
Rob Terry - 4 (KILL)


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Sexy Star - 20
Fit Finlay - 28
Barry Horowitz - 22 
Mark Henry - 28 (SAVE)
Leva Bates - 50 
Rob Terry - 2 (KILL)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 20
Fit Finlay - 28
Barry Horowitz - 22 
Mark Henry - 28 
Leva Bates - 52 (SAVE)
Rob Terry - 0 (KILL)(HoS)

Rob Terry was never saved...


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

With good cause.

Sexy Star - 22 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 28
Barry Horowitz - 20 (Kill)
Mark Henry - 28
Leva Bates - 52
Terry Funk - 30 (New)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 22 
Fit Finlay - 26 (KILL)
Barry Horowitz - 20 
Mark Henry - 28
Leva Bates - 54 (SAVE)
Terry Funk - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 24 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 24 (Kill)
Barry Horowitz - 20
Mark Henry - 28
Leva Bates - 54 
Terry Funk - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 24 
Fit Finlay - 22 (KILL)
Barry Horowitz - 20
Mark Henry - 28
Leva Bates - 56 (SAVE)
Terry Funk - 30

What's with the saving of Sexy Star?


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 26 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 22 
Barry Horowitz - 18 (Kill)
Mark Henry - 28
Leva Bates - 56
Terry Funk - 30

I'm a fan of Sexy Star. One of the better luchadoras in the world today.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 26 
Fit Finlay - 22 (KILL)
Barry Horowitz - 16 
Mark Henry - 28
Leva Bates - 58 (SAVE)
Terry Funk - 30

Fluffykins is mad :troll


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 26 
Fit Finlay - 22 (KILL)
Barry Horowitz - 16 
Mark Henry - 28
Leva Bates - 58 (SAVE)
Terry Funk - 30

Problem Fluffy? :troll


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 26 
Fit Finlay - 22 (KILL)
Barry Horowitz - 16 
Mark Henry - 28
Leva Bates - 58 (SAVE)
Terry Funk - 30

You seem pretty gotten to


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 26 
Fit Finlay - 22 (KILL)
Barry Horowitz - 16 
Mark Henry - 28
Leva Bates - 58 (SAVE)
Terry Funk - 30

It works, doesn't it? TWAT.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 26 
Fit Finlay - 22 (KILL)
Barry Horowitz - 16 
Mark Henry - 28
Leva Bates - 58 (SAVE)
Terry Funk - 30


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sexy Star - 28 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 24 
Barry Horowitz - 12 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 28
Leva Bates - 58
Terry Funk - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 30 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 22 (Kill)
Barry Horowitz - 12 
Mark Henry - 28
Leva Bates - 58
Terry Funk - 30


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sexy Star - 30 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 20 (Kill)
Barry Horowitz - 12 
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 30
Eve Torres - 30 (new)

Leva Bates - 60 (safe to hof)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 32 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 20 
Barry Horowitz - 12
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 30
Eve Torres - 28 (Kill)


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Sexy Star - 32 
Fit Finlay - 22 
Barry Horowitz - 12 (Kill)
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 30
Eve Torres - 28 (Save)


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sexy Star - 32 
Fit Finlay - 20 (kill)
Barry Horowitz - 12 
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 30
Eve Torres - 30 (Save)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 32 
Fit Finlay - 18 (KILL)
Barry Horowitz - 12 
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 32 (SAVE)
Eve Torres - 30


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Sexy Star - 32 
Fit Finlay - 18 
Barry Horowitz - 10(KILL) 
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 32 
Eve Torres - 32 (SAVE)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 34 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 18
Barry Horowitz - 10
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 32
Eve Torres - 30 (Kill)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 34
Fit Finlay - 16 (KILL)
Barry Horowitz - 10
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 34 (SAVE)
Eve Torres - 30


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sexy Star - 34
Fit Finlay - 16
Barry Horowitz - 8 (Kill)
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 34 
Eve Torres - 32 (save)


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Sexy Star - 34
Fit Finlay - 16
Barry Horowitz - 6 (Kill)
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 34 
Eve Torres - 34 (save)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 36 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 16
Barry Horowitz - 6
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 34
Eve Torres - 32 (Kill)


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sexy Star - 36 
Fit Finlay - 16
Barry Horowitz - 4 (kill)
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 34
Eve Torres - 34 (save)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 36 
Fit Finlay - 14 (KILL)
Barry Horowitz - 4
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 36 (SAVE)
Eve Torres - 34 

In memory of SheamusO'Shaunessy, everyone must now kill Finlay. Anyone who does not is assumed to be Sheamus on another account.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Sexy Star - 36 
Fit Finlay - 12 (KILL)
Barry Horowitz - 4
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 36 
Eve Torres - 36 (SAVE)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

My conscience won't let me kill Finlay over Eve. Sorry man.

Sexy Star - 38 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 12 
Barry Horowitz - 4
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 36
Eve Torres - 34 (Kill)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 38 
Fit Finlay - 10 (KILL)
Barry Horowitz - 4
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 38 (SAVE)
Eve Torres - 34


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 40 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 10 
Barry Horowitz - 4
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 38 
Eve Torres - 32 (Kill)


----------



## robby.ag0ny (May 2, 2011)

Sexy Star - 40 (Save)
Fit Finlay - 10 
Barry Horowitz - 4
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 40 (Save)
Eve Torres - 30 (Kill)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 40 
Fit Finlay - 8 (KILL)
Barry Horowitz - 4
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 42 (SAVE)
Eve Torres - 30


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Sexy Star - 40 
Fit Finlay - 6 (KILL)
Barry Horowitz - 4
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 42 
Eve Torres - 32(SAVE)


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Sexy Star - 40 
Fit Finlay - 6 
Barry Horowitz - 2 (kill)
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 42 
Eve Torres - 34(SAVE)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 40 
Fit Finlay - 4 (KILL)
Barry Horowitz - 2 
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 44 (SAVE)
Eve Torres - 34


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Sexy Star - 40 
Fit Finlay - 2 (KILL)
Barry Horowitz - 2 
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 44 
Eve Torres - 36 (SAVE)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 40 
Fit Finlay - 0 (KILL)(HoS)
Barry Horowitz - 2 
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 46 (SAVE)
Eve Torres - 36


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 42 (Save)
Barry Horowitz - 2
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 46
Eve Torres - 34 (Kill)
Adrian Adonis - 30 (New)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 42 
Barry Horowitz - 2
Mark Henry - 26 (KILL)
Terry Funk - 48 (SAVE)
Eve Torres - 34 
Adrian Adonis - 30


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sexy Star - 42 
Barry Horowitz - 0 (kill) (hos)
Mark Henry - 26 
Terry Funk - 48 
Eve Torres - 36 (save)
Adrian Adonis - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 44 (Save)
Mark Henry - 26
Terry Funk - 48
Eve Torres - 34 (Kill)
Adrian Adonis - 30
Kevin Steen - 30 (New)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 44 
Mark Henry - 26
Terry Funk - 50 (SAVE)
Eve Torres - 34 
Adrian Adonis - 30
Kevin Steen - 28 (KILL STEEN KILL)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 44
Mark Henry - 26
Terry Funk - 50 
Eve Torres - 32 (Kill)
Adrian Adonis - 30
Kevin Steen - 30 (Save)


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

Sexy Star - 44
Mark Henry - 26
Terry Funk - 50 
Eve Torres - 30 (Kill)
Adrian Adonis - 30
Kevin Steen - 32 (Save)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 44
Mark Henry - 26
Terry Funk - 52 (SAVE)
Eve Torres - 28 (KILL)
Adrian Adonis - 30
Kevin Steen - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 46 (Save)
Mark Henry - 26
Terry Funk - 52 
Eve Torres - 26 (KILL)
Adrian Adonis - 30
Kevin Steen - 32


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sexy Star - 46
Mark Henry - 28 (SAVE)
Terry Funk - 50 (KILL) 
Eve Torres - 26
Adrian Adonis - 30
Kevin Steen - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 48 (Save)
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 50
Eve Torres - 24 (Kill)
Adrian Adonis - 30
Kevin Steen - 32


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 48 
Mark Henry - 28
Terry Funk - 52 (SAVE)
Eve Torres - 22 (KILL)
Adrian Adonis - 30
Kevin Steen - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 48
Mark Henry - 30 (Save)
Terry Funk - 52 
Eve Torres - 20 (Kill)
Adrian Adonis - 30
Kevin Steen - 32


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 48
Mark Henry - 30
Terry Funk - 54 (SAVE)
Eve Torres - 18 (KILL)
Adrian Adonis - 30
Kevin Steen - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 50 (Save)
Mark Henry - 30
Terry Funk - 54 
Eve Torres - 18 
Adrian Adonis - 28 (Kill)
Kevin Steen - 32


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 50 
Mark Henry - 30
Terry Funk - 56 (SAVE)
Eve Torres - 16 (KILL)
Adrian Adonis - 28 
Kevin Steen - 32


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sexy Star - 50 
Mark Henry - 28 (KILL)
Terry Funk - 56 
Eve Torres - 18 (SAVE)
Adrian Adonis - 28 
Kevin Steen - 32


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Sexy Star - 48 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 30 (SAVE)
Terry Funk - 56 
Eve Torres - 18
Adrian Adonis - 28 
Kevin Steen - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 50 (Save)
Mark Henry - 30 
Terry Funk - 56
Eve Torres - 16 (Kill)
Adrian Adonis - 28
Kevin Steen - 32


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 50
Mark Henry - 30 
Terry Funk - 58 (SAVE)
Eve Torres - 14 (KILL)
Adrian Adonis - 28
Kevin Steen - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 50
Mark Henry - 32 (Save)
Terry Funk - 58 
Eve Torres - 12 (Kill)
Adrian Adonis - 28
Kevin Steen - 32


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sexy Star - 50
Mark Henry - 32
Terry Funk - 58
.Eve Torres - 10 (Kill)
Adrian Adonis - 28
Kevin Steen - 34 (Save)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 50
Mark Henry - 32
Terry Funk - 60 (SAVE, HoF)
Eve Torres - 8 (KILL)
Adrian Adonis - 28
Kevin Steen - 34


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 52 (Save)
Mark Henry - 32
Eve Torres - 8 
Adrian Adonis - 26 (Kill)
Kevin Steen - 34
Erik Watts - 30 (New)


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sexy Star - 52 
Mark Henry - 32
Eve Torres - 10 (Save)
Adrian Adonis - 24 (Kill)
Kevin Steen - 34
Erik Watts - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 54 (Save)
Mark Henry - 32
Eve Torres - 8 (Kill)
Adrian Adonis - 24 
Kevin Steen - 34
Erik Watts - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 54 
Mark Henry - 32
Eve Torres - 6 (KILL)
Adrian Adonis - 24 
Kevin Steen - 34
Erik Watts - 32 (SAVE)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sexy Star - 56 (Save)
Mark Henry - 32
Eve Torres - 4 (Kill)
Adrian Adonis - 24
Kevin Steen - 34
Erik Watts - 32


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sexy Star - 58 (Save)
Mark Henry - 32
Eve Torres - 2 (Kill)
Adrian Adonis - 24
Kevin Steen - 34
Erik Watts - 32


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star - 60 (SAVE)(HoF)
Mark Henry - 32
Eve Torres - 0 (KILL)(HoS)
Adrian Adonis - 24
Kevin Steen - 34
Erik Watts - 32

Woo, double hall.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 30 (NEW)
Mark Henry - 34 (SAVE)
Chris Jericho - 30 (NEW)
Adrian Adonis - 22 (KILL)
Kevin Steen - 34
Erik Watts - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wade Barrett - 28 (Kill)
Mark Henry - 34 
Chris Jericho - 30
Adrian Adonis - 22 
Kevin Steen - 36 (Save)
Erik Watts - 32


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 28 
Mark Henry - 34.
Chris Jericho - 30
Adrian Adonis - 20 (Kill)
Kevin Steen - 38 (Save)
Erik Watts - 32


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 28 
Mark Henry - 34.
Chris Jericho - 30
Adrian Adonis - 18 (Kill)
Kevin Steen - 40 (Save)
Erik Watts - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wade Barrett - 26 (Kill)
Mark Henry - 36 (Save)
Chris Jericho - 30
Adrian Adonis - 18 
Kevin Steen - 40 
Erik Watts - 32


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 28 (Save)
Mark Henry - 36 
Chris Jericho - 30
Adrian Adonis - 16 (Kill)
Kevin Steen - 40 
Erik Watts - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wade Barrett - 28 
Mark Henry - 38 (Save)
Chris Jericho - 30
Adrian Adonis - 16 
Kevin Steen - 40
Erik Watts - 30 (Kill)


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 28 
Mark Henry - 36.
Chris Jericho - 30
Adrian Adonis - 14 (Kill)
Kevin Steen - 42 (Save)
Erik Watts - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Adonis still getting tonnes of heat after all these years.

Wade Barrett - 26 (Kill)
Mark Henry - 38
Chris Jericho - 32 (Save)
Adrian Adonis - 14 
Kevin Steen - 42 
Erik Watts - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 24 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 40 (SAVE)
Chris Jericho - 32
Adrian Adonis - 14 
Kevin Steen - 42 
Erik Watts - 30


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 24
Mark Henry - 40 
Chris Jericho - 32
Adrian Adonis - 12 (KILL)
Kevin Steen - 44 (SAVE)
Erik Watts - 30


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Wade Barrett - 24
Mark Henry - 40 
Chris Jericho - 34 (SAVE)
Adrian Adonis - 10 (KILL)
Kevin Steen - 44 
Erik Watts - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 24
Mark Henry - 42 (SAVE)
Chris Jericho - 34
Adrian Adonis - 10
Kevin Steen - 44 
Erik Watts - 28 (KILL)


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 24
Mark Henry - 42
Chris Jericho - 36 (SAVE)
Adrian Adonis - 8 (KILL)
Kevin Steen - 44 
Erik Watts - 28


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 22 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 44 (SAVE)
Chris Jericho - 36 
Adrian Adonis - 8
Kevin Steen - 44 
Erik Watts - 28


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wade Barrett - 20 (Kill)
Mark Henry - 44 
Chris Jericho - 36
Adrian Adonis - 8
Kevin Steen - 46 (Save)
Erik Watts - 28


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 18 (Kill)
Mark Henry - 44
.Chris Jericho - 36
Adrian Adonis - 8
Kevin Steen - 48 (Save)
Erik Watts - 28


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 18
Mark Henry - 44
Chris Jericho - 38 (SAVE)
Adrian Adonis - 6 (KILL)
Kevin Steen - 48
Erik Watts - 28


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wade Barrett - 18
Mark Henry - 46 (Save)
Chris Jericho - 38 
Adrian Adonis - 6 
Kevin Steen - 48
Erik Watts - 26 (Kill)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 16 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 48 (SAVE)
Chris Jericho - 38 
Adrian Adonis - 6 
Kevin Steen - 48
Erik Watts - 26


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 14 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 48
Chris Jericho - 38
Adrian Adonis - 6.
Kevin Steen - 50 (SAVE)
Erik Watts - 26


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 12 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 50 (SAVE)
Chris Jericho - 38
Adrian Adonis - 6
Kevin Steen - 50 
Erik Watts - 26


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 10 (KILL)
Mark Henry - 50 
Chris Jericho - 38
Adrian Adonis - 6
Kevin Steen - 52 (SAVE)
Erik Watts - 26


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 10
Mark Henry - 52 (SAVE)
Chris Jericho - 38
Adrian Adonis - 4 (KILL)
Kevin Steen - 52 
Erik Watts - 26


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wade Barrett - 10
Mark Henry - 52 
Chris Jericho - 40 (Save_us)
Adrian Adonis - 4 
Kevin Steen - 52
Erik Watts - 24 (Kill)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 10
Mark Henry - 54 (SAVE)
Chris Jericho - 40
Adrian Adonis - 4 
Kevin Steen - 52
Erik Watts - 22 (KILL)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wade Barrett - 10
Mark Henry - 54 
Chris Jericho - 40
Adrian Adonis - 6 (Save)
Kevin Steen - 52
Erik Watts - 20 (Kill)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 10
Mark "RATINGS" Henry - 56 (SAVE)
Chris Jericho - 40
Adrian Adonis - 4 (KILL)
Kevin Steen - 52
Erik Watts - 20


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 8 (KILL)
Mark "RATINGS" Henry - 58 (SAVE)
Chris Jericho - 40
Adrian Adonis - 4
Kevin Steen - 52
Erik Watts - 20


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 6 (KILL)
Mark "RATINGS" Henry - 58 
Chris Jericho - 42 (SAVE_US.Y2J)
Adrian Adonis - 4
Kevin Steen - 52
Erik Watts - 20


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 4 (KILL)
Mark "RATINGS" Henry - 58
.Chris Jericho - 42
Adrian Adonis - 4
Kevin Steen - 54 (SAVE)
Erik Watts - 20


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 2 (KILL)
Mark "RATINGS" Henry - 58
Chris Jericho - 42
Adrian Adonis - 4
Kevin Steen - 56 (SAVE)
Erik Watts - 20


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 2 
Mark "RATINGS" Henry - 58
Chris Jericho - 42
Adrian Adonis - 2 (KILL)
Kevin Steen - 58 (SAVE)
Erik Watts - 20


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 2 
Mark "RATINGS" Henry - 60 (HOF) (SAVE) 
Chris Jericho - 42
Adrian Adonis - 0 (HOS) (KILL)
Kevin Steen - 58 
Erik Watts - 20


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wade Barrett - 0 (KILL) (HOS)
Scotty Riggs - 30
.Chris Jericho - 42
Samoa Joe - 30
Kevin Steen - 60 (SAVE) (HOF)
Erik Watts - 20


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 30
Chris Jericho - 42
Samoa Joe - 32 (SAVE)
Erik Watts - 18 (KILL)
Velvet Sky - 30 (NEW)
Último Dragón - 30 (NEW)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 30
Chris Jericho - 44 (Saving, please wait...)
Samoa Joe - 32 
Erik Watts - 18 
Velvet Sky - 28 (Kill, kill, kill)
Último Dragón - 30


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 30
Chris Jericho - 44
Samoa Joe - 34 (SAVE) 
Erik Watts - 16 (KILL).
Velvet Sky - 28 
Último Dragón - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 30
Chris Jericho - 44
Samoa Joe - 34 
Erik Watts - 14 (KILL)
Velvet Sky - 30 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 30
Chris Jericho - 44
Samoa Joe - 34
Erik Watts - 14 
Velvet Sky - 28 (Kill)
Último Dragón - 32 (Save)


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 30
Chris Jericho - 44
Samoa Joe - 36 (SAVE)
Erik Watts - 12 (KILL)
Velvet Sky - 28
Último Dragón - 32


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 30
Chris Jericho - 44
Samoa Joe - 36
Erik Watts - 10 (KILL)
Velvet Sky - 30 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 30
Chris Jericho - 46 (Save)
Samoa Joe - 36
Erik Watts - 10 
Velvet Sky - 28 (Kill)
Último Dragón - 32


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

Jericho must be HOF'd asap.

Scotty Riggs - 30
Chris Jericho - 48 (Save)
Samoa Joe - 36
Erik Watts - 8 (Kill)
Velvet Sky - 28 
Último Dragón - 32


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 30
Chris Jericho - 48
Samoa Joe - 36
Erik Watts - 6 (Kill)
Velvet Sky - 30 (Save)
Último Dragón - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 30
Chris Jericho - 48
Samoa Joe - 36
Erik Watts - 6 
Velvet Sky - 28 (Kill)
Último Dragón - 34 (Save)


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 30
Chris Jericho - 48
Samoa Joe - 38 (Save)
Erik Watts - 4.(Kill)
Velvet Sky - 28
Último Dragón - 34


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 30
Chris Jericho - 48
Samoa Joe - 38
Erik Watts - 2 (KILL)
Velvet Sky - 30 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 34


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 30
Chris Jericho - 50 (Save)
Samoa Joe - 38
Erik Watts - 2 
Velvet Sky - 28 (Kill)
Último Dragón - 34


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 30
Chris Jericho - 52 (Save)
Samoa Joe - 38
Erik Watts - 2 
Velvet Sky - 26 (Kill)
Último Dragón - 34


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 30
Chris Jericho - 54 (Save)
Samoa Joe - 38
Erik Watts - 0 (Kill) (Hall of Shame) 
Velvet Sky - 26 
Último Dragón - 34


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28 (KILL)
Chris Jericho - 54
Samoa Joe - 38
Velvet Sky - 28 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 34
Sheamus - 30


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 56 (Save)
Samoa Joe - 38 (Kill)
Velvet Sky - 28 
Último Dragón - 34
Sheamus (new)- 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 56 
Samoa Joe - 36
Velvet Sky - 30 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 34
Sheamus a.k.a. Irish SuperCena - 28 (KILL)


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 56
.Samoa Joe - 38 (Save)
Velvet Sky - 30
Último Dragón - 34
Sheamus a.k.a. Irish SuperCena - 26 (KILL)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 56
Samoa Joe - 38 
Velvet Sky - 32 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 34
Sheamus a.k.a. Irish SuperCena - 24 (KILL)


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 56
Samoa Joe - 38 
Velvet Sky - 32
*Último Dragón* - 32 (*KILL*)
*Sheamus* - 26 (*SAVE*)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 56
Samoa Joe - 38
Velvet Sky - 30 (Kill)
Último Dragón - 34 (Save)
Sheamus - 26


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 56
Samoa Joe - 38
Velvet Sky - 32 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 34 
Sheamus - 24 (KILL)


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 56
Samoa Joe - 40 (SAVE)
Velvet Sky - 30 
Último Dragón - 34.
Sheamus - 22 (KILL)


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

Sheamus goin down, lol

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 56
Samoa Joe - 40 
Velvet Sky - 28 (KILL)
Último Dragón - 36.(SAVE)
Sheamus - 22


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 56
Samoa Joe - 40
Velvet Sky - 26 (Kill)
Último Dragón - 38 (Save)
Sheamus - 22


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 56
Samoa Joe - 40
Velvet Sky - 24 (Kill)
Último Dragón - 40 (Save)
Sheamus - 22


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 56
Samoa Joe - 40
Velvet Sky - 28 (SAVE, also mathematical fix)
Último Dragón - 40
Sheamus - 20 (KILL)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 56
Samoa Joe - 42 (Save)
Velvet Sky - 26 (Kill)
Último Dragón - 40
Sheamus - 20


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 56
Samoa Joe - 42 
Velvet Sky - 28 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 40
Sheamus (aka Still Irish SuperCena, I don't understand why he isn't completely driven into the ground yet)- 18 (KILL)


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 56
Samoa Joe - 44 (SAVE)
.Velvet Sky - 28 
Último Dragón - 40
Sheamus (aka Still Irish SuperCena, I don't understand why he isn't completely driven into the ground yet)- 16 (KILL)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 56
Samoa Joe - 44 
.Velvet Sky - 30 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 40
Sheamus (aka Still Irish SuperCena, I don't understand why he isn't completely driven into the ground yet)- 14 (KILL)


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 56
Samoa Joe - 46 (SAVE)
Velvet Sky - 30
Último Dragón - 40
Sheamus (aka Still Irish SuperCena, I don't understand why he isn't completely driven into the ground yet)- 12 (KILL)


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 58 (SAVE)
Samoa Joe - 44 (KILL)
Velvet Sky - 30
Último Dragón - 40
Sheamus-12


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 58
Samoa Joe - 46 (SAVE)
Velvet Sky - 30
Último Dragón - 40
Sheamus-10 (KILL)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 58
Samoa Joe - 46
Velvet Sky - 32 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 40
Sheamus - 8 (KILL)


----------



## Turtlesauce (Nov 8, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Chris Jericho - 60 (SAVE) HALL OF FAME- My job here is done
Samoa Joe - 44 (KILL)
Velvet Sky - 32
Último Dragón - 40
Sheamus-8


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 44 
Velvet Sky - 34 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 40
Sheamus - 6 (KILL)
X-Pac - 30 (NEW)


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 44
Velvet Sky - 36 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 40
Sheamus - 4 (KILL)
X-Pac - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 46 (Save)
Velvet Sky - 34 (Kill)
Último Dragón - 40
Sheamus - 4 
X-Pac - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 46 
Velvet Sky - 36 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 40
Sheamus - 2 (KILL)
X-Pac - 30


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 46
Velvet Sky - 38 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 40
X-Pac - 30
Paige - 30 (NEW)

Sheamus - 0 (KILL)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 46
Velvet Sky - 36 (Kill)
Último Dragón - 42 (Save)
X-Pac - 30
Paige - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 46
Velvet Sky - 38 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 42
X-Pac - 28 (KILL)
Paige - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 46
Velvet Sky - 36 (Kill)
Último Dragón - 44 (Save)
X-Pac - 28 
Paige - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 46
Velvet Sky - 38 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 44 
X-Pac - 26 (KILL) (surprisingly no X-Pac heat for X-Pac)
Paige - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 46
Velvet Sky - 36 (Kill)
Último Dragón - 46 (Save)
X-Pac - 26 
Paige - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 46
Velvet Sky - 38 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 46 
X-Pac - 24 (KILL) 
Paige - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 48 (Save)
Velvet Sky - 36 (Kill)
Último Dragón - 46
X-Pac - 24 
Paige - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 48 
Velvet Sky - 38 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 46
X-Pac - 22 (KILL)
Paige - 30


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 48 
Velvet Sky - 38 
Último Dragón - 46
X-Pac - 20 (KILL)
Paige - 32 (SAVE)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 48 
Velvet Sky - 40 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 46
X-Pac - 18 (KILL)
Paige - 32


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 50 (SAVE)
Velvet Sky - 40
Último Dragón - 46
X-Pac - 16 (KILL)
Paige - 32


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 50 
Velvet Sky - 42 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 46
X-Pac - 14 (KILL)
Paige - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 52 (Save)
Velvet Sky - 40 (Kill)
Último Dragón - 46
X-Pac - 14 
Paige - 32


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 54 (SAVE)
Velvet Sky - 40
Último Dragón - 46
X-Pac - 12 (KILL)
Paige - 32


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 54 
Velvet Sky - 38 (Kill)
Último Dragón - 48 (Save)
X-Pac - 12 
Paige - 32


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 54 
Velvet Sky - 40 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 48 
X-Pac - 10 (KILL)
Paige - 32


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 54 
Velvet Sky - 40 
Último Dragón - 48 
X-Pac - 8 (KILL)
Paige - 34 (SAVE)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 54 
Velvet Sky - 42 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 48 
X-Pac - 6 (KILL)
Paige - 34


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 56 (SAVE)
Velvet Sky - 42 
Último Dragón - 48 
X-Pac - 4 (KILL)
Paige - 34


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 56
Velvet Sky - 44 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 48 
X-Pac - 2 (KILL)
Paige - 34


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 56
Velvet Sky - 42 (Kill)
Último Dragón - 50 (Save)
X-Pac - 2 
Paige - 34


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 58 (Save)
Velvet Sky - 42 
Último Dragón - 50 
Paige - 34
John Cena - 30

X-Pac - 0 (KILL)

(Lets see how fast Cena is Hall of Shamed lol)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 58 
Velvet Sky - 44 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 50 
Paige - 34
John Cena - 28 (SUPER NUKE FUCKING OBLITERATE THIS MAN NOW)

Because you know, sometimes "Kill" is just not enough.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 58 
Velvet Sky - 44 
Último Dragón - 50 
Paige - 33 (Kill) (Who?)
John Cena - 29 (Save)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 28
Samoa Joe - 58
Velvet Sky - 44
Último Dragón - 52 (Save)
Paige - 32 (Fixed)
John Cena - 28 (Die a slow and horrible death)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Scotty Riggs - 26(kill)
Samoa Joe - 58
Velvet Sky - 44
Último Dragón - 52 
Paige - 32 
John Cena - 30(bwahah, save)
__________________


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 26
Samoa Joe - 58
Velvet Sky - 44
Último Dragón - 54 (SAVE)
Paige - 32.
John Cena - 28 (KILL)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 26
Samoa Joe - 58
Velvet Sky - 46 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 54 
Paige - 32
John Cena - 26 (KILL AND BURN)


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 26
Samoa Joe - 58
Velvet Sky - 48 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 54
Paige - 32
John Cena - 24 (KILL AND BURN)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 26
Samoa Joe - 58
Velvet Sky - 50 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 54
Paige - 32
John Cena - 22 (KILL AND BURN)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

My hatred of Cena supercedes my dislike of Velvet.

Scotty Riggs - 26
Samoa Joe - 60 (Save - HOF)
Velvet Sky - 50
Último Dragón - 54
Paige - 32
John Cena - 20 (Die, die, die)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 26
Velvet Sky - 52 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 54
Paige - 32
John Cena - 18 (KILL)
Eugene - 30 (NEW)


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 26
Velvet Sky - 54 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 54
Paige - 32
John Cena - 16 (KILL)
Eugene - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 26
Velvet Sky - 56 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 54
Paige - 32
John Cena - 14 (KILL)
Eugene - 30


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Scotty Riggs - 26
Velvet Sky - 56 
Último Dragón - 54
Paige - 32
John Cena - 16 (SAVE)
Eugene - 28(KILL)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 26
Velvet Sky - 56
Último Dragón - 56 (Save)
Paige - 32
John Cena - 14 (Kill)
Eugene - 28


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 26
Velvet Sky - 56
Último Dragón - 56
Paige - 34 (SAVE)
John Cena - 12 (KILL)
Eugene - 28


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 26
Velvet Sky - 58 (SAVE)
Último Dragón - 56
Paige - 34 
John Cena - 10 (KILL)
Eugene - 28


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 24 (KILL)
Velvet Sky - 58 
Último Dragón - 56
Paige - 36 (SAVE)
John Cena - 10
Eugene - 28


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 24
Velvet Sky - 60 (SAVE)(HoF)
Último Dragón - 56
Paige - 36 
John Cena - 8 (KILL)
Eugene - 28


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Scotty riggs 24
Daniel Bryan 30
Ultimo Dragon 56
Paige 38 (save)
John Cena 8
Eugene 26 (kill)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 24
Daniel Bryan - 30
Ultimo Dragon - 58 (SAVE)
Paige - 38 
John Cena - 6 (KILL)
Eugene - 26


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 24
Daniel Bryan - 30
Ultimo Dragon - 58
Paige - 40 (SAVE) 
John Cena - 4 (KILL)
Eugene - 26


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 24
Daniel Bryan - 30
Ultimo Dragon - 60 (Save - HOF)
Paige - 40 
John Cena - 2 (KILL)
Eugene - 26


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 24
Daniel Bryan - 28 (KILL)
Paige - 42 (SAVE)
John Cena - 2 
Eugene - 26

Johnny Nitro - 30 (NEW)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 24
Daniel Bryan - 30(Save)
Paige - 42 
John Cena - 0 (Killllll - HOS)
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 24
Daniel Bryan - 28 (KILL)
Paige - 44 (SAVE)
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 30

Matt Morgan - 30 (NEW)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 24
Daniel Bryan - 30 (Save)
Paige - 44
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 28 (Kill)
Matt Morgan - 30


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 24
Daniel Bryan - 32 (Save)
Paige - 44
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 26 (Kill)
Matt Morgan - 30


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 22 (KILL)
Daniel Bryan - 32 
Paige - 44
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 28 (SAVE) 
Matt Morgan - 30


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 22 
Daniel Bryan - 34 (Save)
Paige - 44
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 26 (Kill)
Matt Morgan - 30


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 20 (KILL) 
Daniel Bryan - 34 
Paige - 44
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 28 (SAVE)
Matt Morgan - 30


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 20 
Daniel Bryan - 32 (KILL)
Paige - 46 (SAVE)
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 28 
Matt Morgan - 30


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 20 
Daniel Bryan - 30 (KILL)
Paige - 46
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 28 
Matt Morgan - 32 (SAVE)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 20 
Daniel Bryan - 28 (KILL)
Paige - 48 (SAVE)
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 28 
Matt Morgan - 32


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 18 (KILL)
Daniel Bryan - 28 
Paige - 48 
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 30 (SAVE)
Matt Morgan - 32


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 18 
Daniel Bryan - 26 (KILL) 
Paige - 50 (SAVE)
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 30
Matt Morgan - 32


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 16 (KILL)
Daniel Bryan - 28 (SAVE)
Paige - 50 
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 30
Matt Morgan - 32


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 14 (KILL)
Daniel Bryan - 30 (SAVE)
Paige - 50.
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 30
Matt Morgan - 32


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 14
Daniel Bryan - 28 (KILL)
Paige - 52 (SAVE)
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 30
Matt Morgan - 32


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 14
Daniel Bryan - 26 (KILL)
Paige - 52
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 30
Matt Morgan - 34 (SAVE)

Thanks for inducting Samoa Joe into the hall of fame and CM Punk into the hall of shame! They deserved their spots, respectively.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 12 (KILL)
Daniel Bryan - 28 (SAVE) 
Paige - 52
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 30
Matt Morgan - 34


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 12 
Daniel Bryan - 30 (SAVE)
Paige - 52
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 28 (Kill)
Matt Morgan - 34


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 12 
Daniel Bryan - 28 (KILL)
Paige - 54 (SAVE)
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 28 
Matt Morgan - 34

I am shocked by the lack of Paige love in this thread.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 12
Daniel Bryan - 30 (Save)
Paige - 54 
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 26 (Kill)
Matt Morgan - 34


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 12
Daniel Bryan - 28 (Kill)
Paige - 54 
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 26
Matt Morgan - 36 (Save)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 12
Daniel Bryan - 26 (KILL)
Paige - 56 (SAVE)
Eugene - 26
Johnny Nitro - 26
Matt Morgan - 36


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 12
Daniel Bryan - 26 
Paige - 56 
Eugene - 24 (KILL)
Johnny Nitro - 28 (SAVE)
Matt Morgan - 36


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 12
Daniel Bryan - 24 (KILL)
Paige - 58 (SAVE)
Eugene - 24 
Johnny Nitro - 28 
Matt Morgan - 36


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 10 (KILL)
Daniel Bryan - 26 (SAVE) 
Paige - 58 
Eugene - 24 
Johnny Nitro - 28 
Matt Morgan - 36


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 10 
Daniel Bryan - 24 (KILL)
Paige - 58 
Eugene - 24 
Johnny Nitro - 30 (SAVE)
Matt Morgan - 36


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 8 (KILL) 
Daniel Bryan - 26 (SAVE) 
Paige - 58 
Eugene - 24 
Johnny Nitro - 30 
Matt Morgan - 36

Why is everybody hating on Daniel Bryan?


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 8 
Daniel Bryan - 28 (SAVE)
Paige - 58
Eugene - 24
Johnny Nitro - 28 (Kill)
Matt Morgan - 36


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 6 (KILL)
Daniel Bryan - 28
Paige - 58
Eugene - 24
Johnny Nitro - 30 (SAVE)
Matt Morgan - 36


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 4 (KILL)
Daniel Bryan - 30 (SAVE)
Paige - 58
Eugene - 24
Johnny Nitro - 30 
Matt Morgan - 36


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 4 
Daniel Bryan - 32 (Save)
Paige - 58
Eugene - 24
Johnny Nitro - 28 (Kill)
Matt Morgan - 36


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 2 (KILL)
Daniel Bryan - 32 
Paige - 58
Eugene - 24
Johnny Nitro - 30 (SAVE)
Matt Morgan - 36


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 2 
Daniel Bryan - 34 (Save)
Paige - 58
Eugene - 24
Johnny Nitro - 28 (Kill)
Matt Morgan - 36


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotty Riggs - 2 
Daniel Bryan - 34 
Paige - 58
Eugene - 22 (KILL)
Johnny Nitro - 30 (SAVE)
Matt Morgan - 36


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Scotty Riggs - 0ut (KILL)
Daniel Bryan - 34 
Paige - 58
Eugene - 22 (SAVE)
Johnny Nitro - 30 
Matt Morgan - 36


----------

